

Introducing DogeAPI - A dead simple way for you to accept dogecoin - svenkatesh
http://dogeapi.com/

======
BrokenPipe
Isn't the joke over?

Alternatively, if dogecoin is not a joke, what does it add to Bitcoin? Is
there anything it does that Bitcoin yet doesn't do and that can't be added to
Bitcoin if enough people in the Bitcoin community want it ?

~~~
Crypto-Cafe
Dogecoin possesses the ability to appeal to a broader audience through its
emotional appeal. It has brought a large number of individuals into the
crypto-currency arena than Bitcoin or any other crypto has ever done. In only
a few weeks it has gained more media attention that Bitcoin ever did in two
years. It's current Reddit membership is now 20000, only exceed by Bitcoin
(for cryptos). Dogecoin also provides a lower entry for the average person. It
looks much nicer in your account when there are 10,000 Dogecoins as opposed to
.004589 Bitcoins.

Dogecoin's success will be the success for all cryptos, so let's support it's
ascension.

